# Returning Mi Outbacker Family



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

It's been a few years and a few RVs, but we're back to Outbacking! Just returned from the Grand Rapids RV show where we purchased a 2010 Sydney Outback 310bhs. Fell in love with the floorplan and have always had a special place in our hearts for the Outback and this forum since our 2006 28RSDS! Looking forward to being part of this great community again! And I have no idea what my signature line is going to say when I post this, but I know it will need some updating!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome back!







What made you decide to go from your motorhome back to a travel trailer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back!!

It was between teh 310BHS and the 301BQ for us last summer and we ended up going with the 301BQ. I think either one are GREAT Outbacks!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on the TT and feel free to update your signature.
Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*GLAD YOU FOUND YOUR WAY HOME!*


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes back! We traded in the Super C when gas prices went way up. Since then, we purchased a larger truck for dh, so we were able to pull a tt that better fits our family of five, plus an Aussie and an occassional friend or two. Once we take delivery of that Outback, the signature changes! :0)


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome Back!!







Glad to have another Michigander among us. You're gonna love that floorplan, I wish there had been layouts like that when our kids were camping with us. Hope to see you at a rally this year!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Mary. So glad to see you're a pure Outbacker again! We will all look forward to seeing you and your wonderful family soon. By the way, Corey and Amber had a boy in November. I can't wait to break him in! Give my best to all! Laur


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB, and welcome back!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

nonny said:


> Hey Mary. So glad to see you're a pure Outbacker again! We will all look forward to seeing you and your wonderful family soon. By the way, Corey and Amber had a boy in November. I can't wait to break him in! Give my best to all! Laur


Thanks Nonny! Hope to see you at a rally this spring or summer! How wonderful to have a baby boy in the family. Look forward to sitting around the campfire with all of you again!
Mary


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome back! I am new here since you have been gone, I think, but it is always nice to see someone come back into the fold!

I hope you enjoy your new Outback. Keep us posted on your trips this year


----------

